# Tips on Jews



## chrisgg (Apr 27, 2009)

heyyy can someone help me on catching jew fish, what soft plastics?, structures? time? all that mumbo jumbo. im fishing from a pacer kayak in botany bay sydney.

cheers


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Chris - I'm no expert, and know nothing about botany bay, but have caught school jew in the Coorong SA - early morning mainly on 4" gulp minnows (nuclear chicken and also gulp shrimps have been successful) but also on hard bodies, Eco gear SX40s and 120mm Yozuri mirror minow. Jews are ambush fish, so look for holes, structure and steep drop offs. Early morning, dusk or night are conventionally the better times to try - but people do catch them at all times. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Chris

Keep an eye out for Yakattack. He has been catching jewies in Botany Bay. I think he has been using 5" Gulp Jerkshads in nuk Chicken csting aroung structure @ night


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Chris - I haven't had any luck on SP's but have had some success on live poddie mullet for Jews. A 1m trace with a 4/0 octopus circle running up to a swivel and ball sinker will get the baits down and presentable. You can either troll them around to cover ground or anchor up and lob them into structure, gutters etc. Fishing around the mouth of the Cooks river you should get amongst them at this time of year.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Where's McBigg these days? He'll put you on the right track.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Being big creatures they will tend not to hunt for food in fast moving waters as it requires a lot of energy. Look for structure (pylons, rocks etc) in moving water and fish behind it as there is usually some sort of 'lull' or ebb in the flow of water where they will wait and feed on bait fish looking for the same refuge. I would try using the ecogear minnows in 5inch around structure or deep holes. I think the key to catching one is persistence! Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

GregL said:


> Where's McBigg these days? He'll put you on the right track.


yeah where is mcbigg hope he wasnt eaten by a mc shark.
from the 2 ive caught (by accident) they were both at night and both in fairly shallow water. one on a pillie! and one on a poddy mullett as ajd said. they are not that common a catch up here in brisbane and guys seem to hunt them near river mouths at night with live baits.
live prawns also in the logan river i have heard. i would try a lure with a bit of a luminous tail ( i think such a plastic is available) preferably a big plastic and maybe near a bar mouth at the turn of the tide when the current is down and on a dark night

good luck pete


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

GregL said:


> Where's McBigg these days? He'll put you on the right track.


McBIgg last visited the forum fri jun 12 th @ 5.57 pm

He is not giving any secrets away by the looks ;-)


----------



## chrisgg (Apr 27, 2009)

ah sweeet cools thanks heaps guyss, i got a few ideas now    what about gear?? would bream gear be ok?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

A lot heavier than bream gear. They are possible on bream gear but heavier is easier. I am definatley no expert but if i'm after them I take 12-20lb gear. For the Georges I believe the bay and around the first couple of bridges are best.

Cheers Dave


----------



## chrisgg (Apr 27, 2009)

theirs jews in the georges???? hhmm i guess my shallow reef sp gear would work best


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I've only ever caught one by accident. On a livie but it went 26kg so bream gear would be a big ask
At least a 4500 with 15lb I reckon

Targeting them requires an awful lot of patience from what I know so unless you really don't like your wife maybe hope for them as bycatch


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday Chrisgg mate i am by no means an expert but i have had a fair bit of luck over the past two years with jewies on plastics in and around botany bay. Most of which have been land based but last weekend i was lucky enough to catch a few soapies to 55cm on plastics from the yak. From my experience find the baitfish and you will find the jewies get to know your sounder well as this will give you the confidence to know what lies below. In the bay i would be looking for structure and lights ;-) and change of tides this would give you your best chance of a jewie at night. Or during the day look for drop offs on your sounder that holds baitfish cat upward of the drop off and retrieve you lure over the drop off. Gulps are a great jewie lure 4 or 5 inch jerkshads work well as do squidgie flickbaits or paddle tails choosing the correctly weighted jig head is probably the most important factor in being succesful. To light and you lure will travel in the current to fast and never get to the bottom,to heavy and your ure will sink straight to the bottom therefore not giving it a natural action whilst on the drop. !0lb is more than enough for 95% of the fish you will catch however if you are after a trophy fish 20lb would be the go.
There definately is a code when it comes to jewie fishing and if you can crack the code eg where are the fish, what kind of retrieve, lure and jig head choice weather factors eg wind,swell,tides and barometric pressure you will greatly increase your chances of catching jewies in numbers.Pick a spot that you know jewies are caught and fish that spot with different variables of the above keeping details and results ten trips or so and you will see some pattens which will help you choose the better times to fish for jewies.

Cheers and good luck  Micka


----------



## chrisgg (Apr 27, 2009)

what about on live baits? like squid and stuff? how would you rig it?


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Live baits very easy running sinker to a swivel 1 metre of trace with a single hook or double hook rig dpending on preference.
I prefer a double hook rig for squid and butterflied baits and a single hook for livies either pinned behind the head or through the nose or even lightly pinned in the tail all work good.
Butterflied baits are my favourite for jewies try it out.

Cheers Micka


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Here I am! No, those bastard sharks'll never get me!

(Sorry guys, I've been very busy lately. Time to read the posts occasionally, but not post much).

Check out my Glenelg river mulloway trip reports for all the details on how I got my multitudes of mulloway last year.

I'll really have to put some more effort in this year to try and get another. I've been a bit slack really.


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

I was talking to a guy a while back that fished with rob paxervanos I believe he was the camera man.

He was saying how they filmed the dvd you know get with shimano products it has a scene at the end of it about catching jews.
I remember a little of what he said,

Use a brown or red prawn of small-medium length(4-6cm). 
Fish it close to the shore in little inlets casting to the banks and bringing it back to the boat/yak, jerking it nice and slow.
Make sure its sandy because jews tend to hang in the open on sandy banks etc but i am not sure as i hear they are caught on structure but he strongly believed they are caught in the open?
And the last thing he said was to be very very quiet as jews get spooked very easily. The key to catching them is stealth.

Rob Paxervanos caught around 2-3 really nice jews close to a meter in one day. Its on the shimano dvd but they do not talk much about the tips they only show rob pulling them in on a hobie.

Hope this helped a little. Thats all i can remember him telling me :?


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

One of the first shows Rob Pax..(fishing aust.) filmed on his hobie sport was catching a big jew in the manner described. The show was a couple of years ago(I think) and Rob went into great detail.


----------



## chrisgg (Apr 27, 2009)

ah sweeet thanks heaps everyone for their posts, going down to sussex on friday catch some squid and see how they go and maybe bounce a plastic around aswell. so if im bouncing maybe a pogy or something around on the flats next to weed beds probably the best area?


----------

